# testing jobs in Singapore



## prat777 (May 8, 2012)

Hi
I am looking for testing jobs in Singapore. Can anyone please guide


----------



## Gwen McPherson (Jul 7, 2010)

prat777 said:


> Hi
> I am looking for testing jobs in Singapore. Can anyone please guide


What do you mean by testing?
Are you in the IT industry?
Try jobsdb
or jobstreet in Singapore


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

prat777: MDT testing, software testing or Structural testing ?  

Give some clue .. so I can point you ..


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

for me it's software testing...plz guide...


----------



## raja1710 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Testing job in singapore*

I am looking for job in field of IT - QA / Software Testing. I have 5 years work experience in Automation testing( Test Partner,Selenium, QC) and manual Testing.

How can I search for job apart from applying at sites like jobsdb from India.. I am interested to work in SGP. Please Guide


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

You have to apply online, or engage one of the hundred headhunters

there is no easy way ..


----------



## prat777 (May 8, 2012)

ecurelix: I am into Software testing IT field- HP Loadrunner , Performance testing , System testing.
Can you please tell me how to go about headhunters.


----------

